# Fulfillment that works with WIX E Commerce websites?



## sweetriche (Dec 15, 2015)

I have set up my ecommerce site with wix.com and was wondering if there were any fulfillment companies that have an API that is compatible with my website. I have done a TON of google searches and can't find any information.

Any amount of help you can give me would be great.


----------



## sweetriche (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you! I will definitely look at it!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

There aren't direct integrations at this time. It is more designed as a website builder than an e-Commerce cart. There are carts that integrate with Wix and fulfillment companies that integrate with those but you are a few steps away from a real integration.


----------



## Mia444 (Sep 22, 2017)

It's good for me that I've found this thread. Though it is old, it is still useful. I'm going to build a website using Wix and have already got a coupon code for 15% discount. But I don't have much experience, so I guess, the information given here will be useful for me in future. Thanks for sharing, guys!


----------

